# Disney adds Manhattan Club to Concierge Collection for 2013



## chriskre (Feb 18, 2013)

Disney announced that 1 bedrooms at Manhattan Club will be available in the Concierge Collection to members.  No studios being offered to DVC members.  Actually not a bad deal if you stay during the weekdays.  Weekends are pricier.  I wonder if there will also be a $30 resort fee?  

Value Season
1/11 - 2/14; 3/1 - 14; 11/1 - 21
20 DVC points (Sun-Thurs)  60 DVC points (Fri-Sat)

Standard Season
2/15 - 28; 3/15 - 5/2; 8/30 - 10/31
22 DVC points (Sun-Thurs)   67 DVC Points (Fri-Sat)

Peak Season
1/1 - 10; 5/3 - 8/29; 11/22 - 12/31
25 DVC Points  (Sun-Thurs)  75 DVC Points (Fri-Sat).


All reservation points are per room, per night, and based on double occupancy. One reservation point is equivalent to one allotted points and are established for convenience of reference only. 
Concierge Collection providers may require minimum stays and may this program are in the Member Benefits Guide . Please review them carefully before booking any of these travel options.  
General terms and conditions of terms and conditions are subject to change without notice.

• Some Members will not have access to the Concierge Collection. 
• All reservations are subject to availability. 
• Members cannot book and travel on Concierge Collection vacations with in the last 4 months of their use year. 
• Additional charges may apply for additional persons and/or roll-awaybeds. 
• A nonrefundable $95 transaction fee applies per confirmed Concierge Collection reservation. If payment is not received at the time of confirmation, Disney Vacation Club® reserves the right to cancel the reservation.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 18, 2013)

You are right - less than $120 per night plus the $95 reservation fee ... makes it $145 if you stay 4 weekday nights. 

Better deal if you aren't hit with the $30/nightly resort fee at MC.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 18, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> You are right - less than $120 per night plus the $95 reservation fee ... makes it $145 if you stay 4 weekday nights.
> 
> Better deal if you aren't hit with the $30/nightly resort fee at MC.



This is if you value your points only considering your MF's/points ratio which DVC owners never do.  They usually value their points at $10 per point or higher since they can usually fetch that renting pretty easily.  But yeah you are right if you just consider the MF's.  

My MF's are $700 for 150 points.  Unfortunately I paid retail on this purchase so that makes using my points expensive if I analyze it to death, which I usually don't do.


----------

